# How do I sell my Wyndham points



## Kalama (Oct 9, 2010)

Forgive me---I am new to this.  I just want to sell my Wyndham points.  We have 156,000 points which we have every odd year.   Jan., 2011 to Dec. 2011.
We originally purchased here in Honolulu from the Outrigger Hotel (it was marketed as the Royal Sea Cliff, but is now known as the Wyndham Royal Sea Cliff).    When I look at our original deed, it lists fee simple interest in the resort, but it also says that we own points.  I'm a little confused as to exactly what we own and what we can sell ?   Can someone please enlighten me?
Mahalo !  (Thank you!)


----------



## siesta (Oct 9, 2010)

Sorry to have to say this, but the best and maybe only way you will sell your points is to list them on ebay for a $1 with free closing (paid by you), or try to give it away on tug.  points are points and can be used anywhere, and "smart" shoppers will go for points with the lowest MF, which hawaii doesnt have.  The only reason someone would buy your points is because they didn't know any better or needed the 13 month ARP at that particular resort, lets say consistently needing week 51 52 etc.  Your best bet is ebay, and getting someone that doesn't know any better to nab it with your bait, a $1 with free closing.  good luck.


----------



## Goofyhobbie (Oct 9, 2010)

*Do Your Research First - Then Market What You Own When You Are Ready*

Kalama,

Before you dive into the (Re-Sale) Pool educate yourself. Siesta's advice is a way to rid yourself of a timeshare that you may have at one time considered an asset.  However, you should consider other alternatives given the current re-sale market for Wyndham Points.

If you can absolutely no longer enjoy the particular resort that you own, consider reserving space either in Hawaii at your resort or at some other Wyndham Resort using your points ASAP with the specific goal of Renting the reserved week. 

In the alterantive, you can POOL your 2011 points to extend their available use by you or a friend up to three years from the date that the Points are Pooled.  Keep in mind, however, that if you take advantage of the POOL feature that Wyndham provides you must compete the transaction before the start of your 2011 USE YEAR.  ARTICLE IX of the New Wyndham Points Advice Articles may bring you up to speed on how to deposit your 2011 points into the Wyndham Points Credit Pool.

Renting until you find a buyer may help you recover some if not all of the 2011 maintenance fees and you can continue to rent future usage if that avenue turns out to be an effective alternative to your continued use. Here is a link to A TUG ARTICLE ON HOW TO RENT YOUR TIMESHARE

If, your research and or situation leads you to pursue selling the Vacation Ownership Interest please read the TUG ARTICLE ENITLED: "How to Sell Your Timeshare (and avoid getting scammed!)"

Here at TUG you, as a Guest can also use our Bargain Basement For Sale Area which can be accessed here: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=55


----------

